# Point at Poipu - Ocean Front Recommendations Please!



## cali-gal (Oct 17, 2018)

In two weeks my sister and I will be staying at Point at Poipu. This is my first visit there - we own at Ka'anapali Beach Club, but Sis wanted to stay on Kauai.

We have a two bedroom ocean front, so would love recommendations regarding which units are preferable. I know we have a number of very knowledgeable owners who stay there frequently and know the ins and outs of the place, so any advice is very appreciated! I read through the thread regarding locations for garden view units, but not all that information pertained to my situation.

This is my first experience with Diamond's new Destination Xchange program. It was nice to be able to upgrade for a fee, so I got the two bedroom ocean view. I can't wait to have some bonding time with my sister-- she lives in Georgia, I live in California, so we don't see each other often!

Also- I haven't been in Kauai for years, and my only experience was at the Marriott Kauai Beach Club, so I don't know this end of the island at all. We'd like to do a lot of activities, such as snuba, paddle boarding, as well as snorkeling, maybe horseback riding since we've both ridden a lot and owned horses.  Any must-sees and must-dos? Restaurant advice is also appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dollie (Oct 17, 2018)

cali-gal said:


> We have a two bedroom ocean front, ……….
> 
> I got the two bedroom ocean view...…….



Those are two different suite categories at the Point.  The Point has four categories:  Ocean Front; Ocean View; Partial Ocean View; and Garden View.  Which do you have?


----------



## artringwald (Oct 17, 2018)

I may be too late to make a room request anyway. Most people staying at the P@P make their room request as soon as they book it and that's usually far in advance. Having said that, it depends on whether you want to be close to the parking lot, the pool, or the adult hot tub. You get extra lanai space if you get a corner unit, but if you're using the 2nd bedroom, you do not want an inside corner because the 2nd bedroom window faces the corridor and does not have air conditioning. Here's a site map:






Here's plenty of pictures of the property: https://artringwald.smugmug.com/Travel/The-Point-at-Poipu/

I recommend both the free guided walks. One tours the grounds pointing out the variety of botanical species including their cultural significance. The other hikes down past the Hyatt to the top of the cliff.


----------



## cali-gal (Oct 17, 2018)

Dollie said:


> Those are two different suite categories at the Point.  The Point has four categories:  Ocean Front; Ocean View; Partial Ocean View; and Garden View.  Which do you have?



Oops, you caught my discrepancy-- that's what I get for posting so late. It is ocean FRONT.

While it's likely many people have already made requests, it never hurts to ask and this isn't the busiest time of year, so I am going to make a request once I get everyone's advice. I would like someplace that maybe is the closest to the ocean for the ocean sounds. Do the ocean front units all have straight-on ocean views?


----------



## artringwald (Oct 17, 2018)

cali-gal said:


> Oops, you caught my discrepancy-- that's what I get for posting so late. It is ocean FRONT.
> 
> While it's likely many people have already made requests, it never hurts to ask and this isn't the busiest time of year, so I am going to make a request once I get everyone's advice. I would like someplace that maybe is the closest to the ocean for the ocean sounds. Do the ocean front units all have straight-on ocean views?


All the ocean front units have straight on ocean views. Building 6, 8, and 9 are the closest to the ocean. From the ocean front units on the top floor of building 8, you'll be able to watch the sea turtles swimming in the cove. Building 6 probably has the best ocean views, and not surprisingly, is where the sales demo room is located, but it's also the furthest from the parking lot.


----------



## cali-gal (Oct 17, 2018)

Would you recommend a higher floor-- it looks like there are only four floors, though, correct? 

The units in Building 3, 4, 6 and 8 look like all the rooms are outward-facing, but the ones in building 9 have the inside corner?


----------



## artringwald (Oct 17, 2018)

cali-gal said:


> Would you recommend a higher floor-- it looks like there are only four floors, though, correct?
> 
> The units in Building 3, 4, 6 and 8 look like all the rooms are outward-facing, but the ones in building 9 have the inside corner?


Resorts in Kauai rarely have more than 4 floors, unless they're on the side of a hill. They're not allowed to be taller than a palm tree. All the units on higher floors have better views for watching the waves crash and for spotting whales. In 2 weeks there may not be many whales, but they've already started coming back. I don't like the rooms in building 9 as much, especially the ones with the inside corner. Here's the view from 9-305:






We've never stayed in an ocean front unit that we didn't like.


----------



## cali-gal (Oct 18, 2018)

Thank you! Now I would just love more suggestions from everyone about favorite eateries and things to do.


----------



## artringwald (Oct 18, 2018)

Top restaurant choice for us is Merriman's Fish House (upstairs) in the Kukui'ula Village Shopping Center. Beach House has the best view, but the food can be pricey and inconsistent. We've also had great meals at Brennecke's Beach Broiler, Tidepools, Keoki's Paradise, Eating House 1849, and Plantation Gardens Restaurant.

Top activity for me is the Kauai downhill bike tour of Waimea Canyon from Outfitters Kauai. For a great view of the sunset, just walk over to the light beacon next to P@P. If you don't want to walk, drive out to Spouting Horn and watch it from there.


----------



## youppi (Oct 18, 2018)

@artringwald 6-105 is the only first floor ocean front but the room beside (6-104) is a garden view because there is a hill in front. So, 6-105 could have a view from the corner side only. Did you stay there to confirm what kind of view this unit has ?
Thanks


----------



## artringwald (Oct 18, 2018)

youppi said:


> @artringwald 6-105 is the only first floor ocean front but the room beside (6-104) is a garden view because there is a hill in front. So, 6-105 could have a view from the corner side only. Did you stay there to confirm what kind of view this unit has ?
> Thanks


We usually don't stay in ground level rooms, but in 2017 we stayed in 6-305, two floors above 6-105. They had started building the Great Wall of Poipu that year. Here's a picture from the 6-305 lanai:






The wall now partially blocks the view from 6-105 and causes more foot traffic in front of the lanai as people walk around the wall.


----------



## youppi (Oct 18, 2018)

So, the OP should avoid 6-105


----------



## artringwald (Oct 18, 2018)

youppi said:


> So, the OP should avoid 6-105


We wouldn't like it, but for someone that likes ground level and oceanfront, it's the only choice at P@P.


----------



## cali-gal (Oct 20, 2018)

I definitely prefer higher floors, so wouldn't request something ground level.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 20, 2018)

artringwald said:


> We usually don't stay in ground level rooms, but in 2017 we stayed in 6-305, two floors above 6-105. They had started building the Great Wall of Poipu that year. Here's a picture from the 6-305 lanai:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were in 6-205 last August. Our first time in Building 6.  The wall is built and not unattractive. Sound of the waves on the rocks was restful and relaxing, as always.  As a corner unit plenty of cross breeze.  Actually, since the unit closer to ground (and wind speed increases significantly with distance above ground) the cross breezes weren't as strong as on higher floors.


----------



## artringwald (Oct 20, 2018)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> We were in 6-205 last August. Our first time in Building 6.  The wall is built and not unattractive. Sound of the waves on the rocks was restful and relaxing, as always.  As a corner unit plenty of cross breeze.  Actually, since the unit closer to ground (and wind speed increases significantly with distance above ground) the cross breezes weren't as strong as on higher floors.


The wind does increase the higher you are, and you have to be careful in a corner unit. We stayed on the 6th floor in a corner unit at KBC one year, and the breeze picked up in the middle of the night. The cross breeze got so bad that it broke the plastic bracket holding the fan blade of the overhead fan in the bedroom. Fortunately, it hit the wall and not us. Last time were were there, I noticed the overhead fans have been replaced with ones that use metal brackets to hold the fan blades.


----------



## goaliedave (Jan 5, 2019)

Can you advise which room you stayed in and activities you did? Heading there in March. Thx.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 5, 2019)

There are elevators so we prefer the higher the better both for view and to hopefully avoid an elephant in the room above you. Activities are many. There is the Koloa Zipline, float the old sugar care water canals to include several caves, Waimea Canyon, kayaking on the Wailua River, Alakai Swamp Trail, Maha'elepu Heritage Trail, Makauwahi Cave, Kauai coffee Plantation, etc, etc, etc.

For casual food Snack Shack at Sueoka Store - great Loco Moco, Chili Pepper Chicken at Chevron Gas Station in Princeville, and many food trucks.


----------

